
Sites that publish AMP pages are ceding control over their content to Google - bhartzer
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/10/21/google-amp
======
ronancremin
I think that AMP as technical standard is OK in that it gives developers a
format to follow that insulates them from the worst loading time issues that
open-ended HTML can cause (JavaScript libraries and large images in
particular). The performance gains are really significant e.g. 10x quicker
load times on some sites.

The issue is how Google favours AMP results in search (with the lightening
bolt and tag) and doesn't make it easy for users to get to the site hosting
the page. We're sleep-walking into a kind of walled garden. More here:
[https://mobiforge.com/news-comment/sleepwalking-into-a-
walle...](https://mobiforge.com/news-comment/sleepwalking-into-a-walled-
garden)

~~~
bhartzer
I have no problem with AMP--I've even implemented it on my sites. The issue I
have is that Google is caching AMP pages on Google.com and never sending the
traffic over to the site that originated the content.

~~~
ronancremin
This is true but bear in mind that you can retain a view of the traffic with
any of the web analytics plug-ins supported by AMP (all of the major analytics
providers are supported).

------
waqf
Tech lead of AMP wrote a related counterpoint here:
[https://www.alexkras.com/google-may-be-stealing-your-
mobile-...](https://www.alexkras.com/google-may-be-stealing-your-mobile-
traffic/#comment-55336)

